# The Sun-spectacular new photo



## Furryanimal (Jul 16, 2020)

Released today by NASA.Taken halfway to the Sun


----------



## Pepper (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes, I saw this amazing, beautiful sight on TV.  WOW!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 16, 2020)

What a spectacle that is!

I missed my calling... should have become an Astronomer.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2020)

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddar...first-data-snaps-closest-pictures-of-the-sun/


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

I wonder if the darker areas indicate cooler areas?  This may be an erroneous assumption... perhaps they are solar dust clouds?   Don't know.  /-;

https://www.esa.int/Science_Explora...Orbiter_s_first_view_of_the_Sun_image_gallery


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> Released today by NASA.Taken halfway to the Sun


Your post got me into researching answers to my questions, and my 'theories' were okay.  I also found this image that raised another question in my mind...






Looking in the upper right corner, there seems to be a very dense (almost solid) looking mass...  Again, I have no idea what caused this effect.  But, it does appear to be solid enough to obscure the coronal flare behind it.  Any ideas?

X-rays stream off the sun in this image showing observations from by NASA's Nuclear Spectroscopic Telescope Array, or NuSTAR, overlaid on a picture taken by NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory (SDO). The NuSTAR data, seen in green and blue, reveal solar high-energy emission (green shows energies between 2 and 3 kiloelectron volts, and blue shows energies between 3 and 5 kiloelectron volts).


----------

